# rasboras tail almost half bit off



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

almost half an espies tail was bit off today, and i suspect the beta. i felt the one epie to be female upon the fin color, and size. she's the only female i have. why would she be fin nipped by another of the 4 male espies? it was the beta. i know it.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"why would she be fin nipped by another of the 4 male espies"

That's exactly why! They're trying to get her attention. It COULD have been the Betta, but if it were, I would expect the fish to already be dead. If I were you, I would add more females to reduce aggression. There's a reason you want guppies in 1:2, M:F ratio!

Good luck with healing the tail! Don't use melafix on the fin; it is sometimes poisonous to Bettas!


----------



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

well, i came home today, and the same espie had the entire tail bitten off, and both eyes were eaten out. it was surely deceased floating at the top of the tank. anyways, i researched that male espies were slim with darker colors, and this fish is slim but with lighter colors than the other 4. so maybe it was a female, but was certainly not bulgey like the pictures of females i have seen (it's the skinniest one out of the 5). oh well. the other males were posturing the other day, but i was told this is normal to determine pecking order within the shoal. all the other fish are doing great. i think it was the other espies, and doubt it was beta. everyone loses a fish eventually.


----------

